# Racing Pigeons



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Ok when building the loft what all do i need to take into consideration. I know ya got to have clock where does it go how does all that work. Sorry i a totally new to racing pigeons. Grew up around rollers but i am going to go with racing pigeons when my loft is done just wanting to know what all i would need to do as i build it here. Thanks any other suggestions let me know


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you have a race club in your area?.. if you get involved perhaps a member who will show you their loft and their set up and give you some advice.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

*AU clubs*

Because I don't live in your area, I have no clue what is close or too far to drive to. So here's all the clubs/members in IN 

2. Club Name : GREATER HAMMOND HPC 
Club Code : "HAMMOND, IN" 
Club Secretary : GUST BEREOLOS 
City : HAMMOND 
State : IN 
Phone No. : 219-932-2621 

26. Club Name : 
Club Code : ASFL 
Club Secretary : AL SPRINGER 
City : FORT WAYNE 
State : IN 
Phone No. : 260-625-4537 

49. Club Name : 
Club Code : CBP 
Club Secretary : CHANG BIN PAN 
City : CRAWFORDSVILLE 
State : IN 
Phone No. : 765-361-1445 


74. Club Name : CENTRAL SOUTHERN INDIANA HPC 
Club Code : CSI 
Club Secretary : GARY WENDHOLT 
City : FERDINAND 
State : IN 
Phone No. : 812-367-1477 
Email Address : [email protected] 

165. Club Name : INDIANAPOLIS RPC 
Club Code : IND 
Club Secretary : MIKE RADKOVIC 
City : INDIANAPOLIS 
State : IN 
Phone No. : 317-842-6278 

207. Club Name : MICHIGAN CITY INDIANA 
Club Code : MCI 
Club Secretary : ANDY SKWIAT 
City : LAPORTE 
State : IN 
Phone No. : 219-362-0141 
Email Address : [email protected] 

246. Club Name : NORTHWEST INDIANA RPC 
Club Code : NWI 
Club Secretary : DICK SCHILLING 
City : ST JOHN 
State : IN 
Phone No. : 219-712-6051 
Email Address : [email protected] 

334. Club Name : 
Club Code : TINA'S MEMORIAL 574-893-4858 
Club Secretary : "JEFF HUNTSMAN, SR" 
City : MACY 
State : IN 
Phone No. : 574-893-4858 
Email Address : [email protected] 

348. Club Name : 
Club Code : VITA KING 
Club Secretary : DEBRA GANUS 
City : GRANGER 
State : IN 
Phone No. : 574-272-2445 
Email Address : [email protected] 

371. Club Name : 
Club Code : WOR - LOFT 
Club Secretary : RICHRARD MELLINGER 
City : MISHAWAKA 
State : IN 
Phone No. : 574-532-1291 




I'll look through the IF band list to see if there's any more in IN


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Yes there is 2 within hours drive thats not on your list but there is one on your list that is about hour. I planning on going to a club within next few weeks to get info on the racing and all that they have been good to me so far so i probably going to join up with them.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Brown7683, Here is a link to cool website about racing pigeons and a beginners handbook.. http://www.pigeonracingpigeon.com/beginners-handbook/ The site covers plenty of Racing pigeon topics and could be helpful to you.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you looks like great article and i plan to read it and hopefully learn few things from it.


----------

